# Rolex GMT Master II Homage?



## dbrad95

Question for the 24hr. watch experts...anyone know if there is an affordable alternative that closesly resembles a Rolex GMT Master II with the black 24hr bezel and green GMT hand?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## Dennis Smith

I believe you're talking about the newer ceramic GMT Master II-C. I've not seen anything resembling it so far (at least nothing that doesn't cost as much or even more).
Best bet would be to buy any GMT homage with a black bezel (like Steinhart) and just have a watchmaker paint the 24 hour hand green.  Just a thought.


----------



## dbrad95

Thanks Dennis,

The Steinhart is exactly what I was looking for...great looking GMT watch and a great price too.

Don


----------



## bordizzle

just got my bernhardt globemaster... HIGHLY recommended... you can get 12 (or more) of these for one rolex ;-)








​


----------



## DesertDog

bordizzle said:


> just got my bernhardt globemaster... HIGHLY recommended... you can get 12 (or more) of these for one rolex ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I love everything about this watch except for the number "24". It drives me nuts. I could never get over it.


----------



## bordizzle

DesertDog said:


> I love everything about this watch except for the number "24". It drives me nuts. I could never get over it.


feelin ya, dog... i have mixed feelings about that myself... but "0" really doesn't work...

maybe we can start an international movement to create a universally recognized symbol to replace "24" markers on GMT's...

hmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Torrid

bordizzle said:


> feelin ya, dog... i have mixed feelings about that myself... but "0" really doesn't work...
> 
> maybe we can start an international movement to create a universally recognized symbol to replace "24" markers on GMT's...
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmm...


I wish it had the arrow. The main reason being I really need a GMT for work when I'm critiquing mapping software, but I still need the rotating bezel and the arrow would be helpful when I need to mark glitches based on time until I can stop and record it. I have to record both local and UTC time which I can do with my Giez, but then I don't have the bezel to mark the recording times. If I don't watch it, I'll end up wearing a G and a Seiko diver at the same time!

Love the Rolex GMTs as well


----------



## DesertDog

bordizzle said:


> feelin ya, dog... i have mixed feelings about that myself... but "0" really doesn't work...
> 
> maybe we can start an international movement to create a universally recognized symbol to replace "24" markers on GMT's...
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmm...


It's called the inverted triangle. Makes the bezel so much more useful in terms of marking time/countdown/countup, etc.


----------



## BenL

DesertDog said:


> I love everything about this watch except for the number "24". It drives me nuts. I could never get over it.


Why? :think:


----------



## BenL

Torrid said:


> I'll end up wearing a G and a Seiko diver at the same time!


Not a bad thing at all! ;-)



Torrid said:


> Love the Rolex GMTs as well


I'd have to agree with you on that one. :-!


----------



## DesertDog

BenL said:


> Why? :think:


As I explained above, the triangle is so much more useful for marking time, counting down time, etc. Also, there is no hour 24.


----------



## BenL

DesertDog said:


> As I explained above, the triangle is so much more useful for marking time, counting down time, etc. Also, there is no hour 24.


Gotcha, makes sense.


----------



## kaffakid

bordizzle said:


> just got my bernhardt globemaster... HIGHLY recommended... you can get 12 (or more) of these for one rolex ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Where can you find these? I'm looking online and no dice.


----------



## davvman




----------

